
Sony Pictures Has Open-Sourced Software Used to Make ‘Into the Spider-Verse’ - Varcht
https://variety.com/2019/digital/news/sony-pictures-opencolorio-academy-software-foundation-1203133108/
======
w-ll
The repo itself
[https://github.com/imageworks/OpenColorIO](https://github.com/imageworks/OpenColorIO)

